# Overwhelmed



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Last week diagnosed with type 2 diabetes.  My hba1c was 117!!!
I was given Metforim 1 a day last Friday and told to increase to 2 a day after 7 days.

I had my first clinic with Diabetic nurse today and to be honest it scared and overwhelmed me.

I have to monitor my blood so she did one for me which was over 3 hours since I last ate and was 14.2.  I had a boiled egg and piece of wholemeal toast for breakfast.  She has banned me from bread!

I am now sitting here and don't know what to eat.  I have been watching my carbs since Friday and had less than 100g a day.

I have been told I can't eat my favourite fruit, pears.  She's steering me to meat, fish and yoghurts which I don't like.  I like veggie mince and most veg but have to avoid many root ones which are my favourite!  I'm allowed cheese thankfully but she's told me to watch my fat.  She also told me I can have a couple of glasses of wine a week but I'm so panicked I won't drink.

The only good news is my blood pressure is perfect!  I've also lost 2 stone over the past 2 years but my BMI is 28 so I'm working on getting it down further.

I have to test my blood 3 times a week and go back in 3 months.  This seems such a long time.

About me:  Female, 52.


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello there Grogg1. Welcome to the forum.

Firstly, at the start, things will be a little haywire. Food that you like will need to be cut down (but perhaps not eliminated completely). It all depends what your meter tells you.

Losing that 2 stone is brilliant and I think the fact that you did it over 2 years is just as good (I don't trust these lose weight quick regimes). If you can keep that progress up then maybe you may be able to have a little more of what you fancy. But it may take a little time.

If you can, don't ignore doing a little more exercise too.  That helped me a lot when I was trying to get myself in order (which I am now).

Good look with everything and try not to be overwhelmed. Take little steps in the right direction and all will be well in the end!

Andy


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi Grogg1. I assume you have a finger prick meter to test your blood, but only 3x per week? This is nowhere near enough for you to get to know which foods you can tolerate and which not. All carbs affect us, and the only was to know if to test before each meal and again 1.5 - 2 hours after to see how much our BG level had altered. What you will be aiming for is no more that 2-3mmol rise. The more you can do this, the quicker you'll see which carbs you need to avoid and which you can tolerate but in reduced quantities. A prime example is porridge. Many people can't have it at all, but I'm fine.
These first few weeks will be a steep learning curve, but if you record what you eat and drink and test, then things become easier.
There are loads of good recipies in the food thread on the forum to give you some inspiration and ideas.
Good luck, and let us know how you get on. Don't hesitate to ask if there is something you are not sure of.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 21, 2016)

Forgot to mention, it'll be 3 months until your next appt as I guess they will do a blood test to check your HbA1c. This is your average BG level over a 3 month period. 48+ is in the diabetic range, 42-48 pre-diabetic, and under 42 is 'normal'.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. My Hba1c was 127 when diagnosed. This forum is a great place for help and advice. I miss a lot of my favourite fruits too, especially grapes and melon. I went from eating 5-7 portions of fruit a day to just 1-2. You will soon get used to the changes in your diet. You defintely need to find what foods you can and cant tolerate. And testing is definately the key to this. Dont be afraid to ask questions on here.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you all so much.   I'm inToby carvery with turkey carrots cabbage and gravy.   Im just so stressed as she tested my feet!  I was treated for breast cancer last year so my stress levels have been high fir do lingu  Should I have had other blood tests done .  I've only had blood sugar


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi @Grogg1, welcome to the forum. I agree with the others that 3 tests a day isn't going to do you much good to begin with. You need to find out how food and exercise affect your blood sugars and what happens when you adjust things. Alan Shanley's blog gives his take on how to do this and is a very useful guide for beginners. There's also a book: The First Year: Type 2 Diabetes by Gretchen Becker, you can get from Amazon which is worth reading.

I suggest you have a word with your nurse/GP to see if they will allow you more frequent testing, at least for a few months so that you can find out what works for you. I don't know why she suggested yoghurt as milk products contain lactose which is sugar and many low fat options contain added sugar as well ! Fruit of course contain fructose which is our old friend sugar again which is why it would be wise to avoid it. for now at least, though some folk find a few berries (raspberries, blackberries, blueberries) are OK now and again. Other major horrors are the staples such as cereals bread, pasta, rice and potatoes and cutting down on those can help a lot. As has been suggested, check out our recipe section for ideas, there's lots of good stuff in there.

PS, if you can't get more strips from the nurse, let us know, there are fairly cheap ways to self-fund them.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Is soya milk okay?  I asked but she just said yes but I'm not sure she knew


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

Welcome.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I have 50 testing strips but 100 lancets


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 21, 2016)

Do you have a LIDL nearby?  If so, a LIDL protein rolls only contains c10-12g carbs.  They put 'bread' back on my menu.  I find this extremely helpful as it allows me to have an everyday thing like a filled roll (meat/eggs/fish/cheese + salad) without taking on board too many carbs.  I also use them as burger buns and for my favourite...a mock sausage and egg McMuffin style thing with a sausagemeat patty and a fried/poached egg.  Yum!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I have 50 testing strips but 100 lancets


Most testing strips come in 50 and the lancets 100. What meters have you got?


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

grovesy said:


> Most testing strips come in 50 and the lancets 100. What meters have you got?


It's at home I'll check later


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Is soya milk okay?  I asked but she just said yes but I'm not sure she knew


Yes, it's fine (don't like the stuff but it's fine). I use unsweetened almond milk most of the time at home and find it works well for me.

Oh, and you'll probably be using the same box of lancets in 7 years time, we're terrible at changing the things and our beloved leader usually posts us a reminder on St Swithin's Day.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Do you have a LIDL nearby?  If so, a LIDL protein rolls only contains c10-12g carbs.  They put 'bread' back on my menu.  I find this extremely helpful as it allows me to have an everyday thing like a filled roll (meat/eggs/fish/cheese + salad) without taking on board too many carbs.  I also use them as burger buns and for my favourite...a mock sausage and egg McMuffin style thing with a sausagemeat patty and a fried/poached egg.  Yum!


When you say fasting how long do you go.


----------



## Bubbsie (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Last week diagnosed with type 2 diabetes.  My hba1c was 117!!!
> I was given Metforim 1 a day last Friday and told to increase to 2 a day after 7 days.
> 
> I had my first clinic with Diabetic nurse today and to be honest it scared and overwhelmed me.
> ...


Hi Grogg...don't be dismissive...there seems to be lots of good news...losing 2 stone...cholesterol down...and you're on the forum...where you'll get so much help and support from members who understand the issues you have raised...don't let the DSN scare you...they are supposed to be there to give support and guidance...I agree that testing is so important...not sure three times a week will be of much use...I was diagnosed about five months ago...my blood glucose was17.4...which I think converts to roughly 166 mmols...now after adjusting my diet and following the tips given here I have an average of 6.6...and hoping to reduce it further...best way to decide what you can and cannot eat is to test before food...and then again about two hours after...I still eat fruit...blueberries...blackberries...bananas...clementines...I still have bread...high protein bread...Warburtons...Burgen...although these foods don't suit everyone...so the way forward is to test regularly...certainly more than three times a week...and as suggested the book Type 2 Diabetes The First Year is brilliant...available on Amazon...good luck...be interested to hear how you get on.


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> When you say fasting how long do you go.


The MBT guide to easy fasting:
 I 'fast' between my evening meal and breakfast the following morning. I try to make this period as long as I can be eating relatively early in the evening and having my breakfast just before I leave for work. I don't do it every day because I have a life. However, if I'm not doing anything in the evening I use that as opportunity to do a fast. Sometimes I can do 4 in a week and sometimes less.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> When you say fasting how long do you go.


The fasting BG test is the one you do when you wake up in the morning and it gives a clue to what is happening overnight. Ideally you should be testing first thing in the morning, then 1, 2 and 3 hours after each meal followed by one more before bed. You should make notes of each test and what you'd eaten/done, how you felt and anything else that occurs to you. This is a lot of tests, but it would really help you get a handle on things.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Oh, and you'll probably be using the same box of lancets in 7 years time, we're terrible at changing the things and our beloved leader usually posts us a reminder on St Swithin's Day.


 I thought you had to put a new lancet on each time?  Can you reuse


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

It is recommend you do but many people on here use the same one for along time.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 21, 2016)

I started off changing my lancet every time, but a month or so ago I began to just change once a day (I test on average 7x a day). It's whatever you are comfortable with. Probably best not to tell your nurse if you decide not to change it each time though


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> I thought you had to put a new lancet on each time?  Can you reuse


What Grovesy said. We really should change them every time, but seldom do.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Where do you go to test?  I am in open plan office with 50 people do don't want to be doing it at my desk or in loo.  I can't think of anywhere private to go


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 21, 2016)

I do it, and inject my insulin, at my desk, but if you don't feel comfortable with this, are there any empty offices/rooms you could nip into for a minute, or a canteen?


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

I used to do it with my hands under the desk, ours was a very small office and there wasn't anywhere to go other than the loo or the kitchen. Until my boss told me one day that it was OK to test or jab at my desk without hiding it, as long as there were no clients watching. Several of the counsellors were also diabetics of various types and we used to compare notes, that was a good thing, it helped me behave myself, LOL.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

People walk past my desk and are nosey.  I will ask OH if there are any rooms.   We are an open plan building and canteen used as meeting room due to lack of private space.  Only chiefs get sn office here lol!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 21, 2016)

Hello and welcome from a fellow T2. And yes you will be overwhelmed.
There are people who'll inject in the middle of a Wheatherspoons.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well I just tried my first self test.  Just over 2 hours since I ate and it's 15.9.  I struggled to get enough blood!!!


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Oh the machine I have is Bayer Contour TS.  Where can I get more strips from?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

Have you got them on repeat prescription and if so how many. If not you can purchase in Pharmacy but I have had a quick look and they around £ 25 for 50. 
Quite a few on here self fund testing and use a meter called Code Free available from Amazon which are much cheaper to fund. I am sure someone will post the link and price or search the forum for Code Free. It is regularly discussed .


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2016)

I didn't test at my desk for the first few years cos we used to have to boil our pee up as they hadn't invented glucometers yet LOL - quite a few of us remember those days well.  It's all so easy now, and you don't need to be anywhere cleaner than an office desk and you won't even have your hands covered in blue/black from the carbon paper that you need to wash off first, we remember that, too!

Virtually all my working life was spent in various open plan offices, my job title was never sufficient for anything more, to the degree that if I was ever offered the use of a spare one that day to concentrate on something especially tricky - if I accepted I couldn't actually concentrate LOL  I needed the background hum.

Get the meter case out of your handbag and stick it on your lap and open it, do the fingerprick the same, and the test - no need to move off your bum.  Suck your digit afterwards if the bleeding doesn't stop immediately. Not like the meter's like the size of half a housebrick like they were to start off with!  If anyone sees and asks then tell em it's a glucometer and don't offer any more info, unless they know what that is and sound like they're empathetic.  Otherwise tell em to MYOB!


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Where do you go to test?  I am in open plan office with 50 people do don't want to be doing it at my desk or in loo.  I can't think of anywhere private to go


I'm in an open plan office and always test at my desk. My colleagues know I'm diabetic and are used to me testing now.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Well I just tried my first self test.  Just over 2 hours since I ate and it's 15.9.  I struggled to get enough blood!!!


Make sure your hands are warm, use the side of finger not the pad, prick with Lancet, leave for a couple of secs then gently squeeze finger. You may also need to lengthen lancing device so enough of it goes into finger. You'll soon get the hang of things.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Yes they are on repeat so I'll order more and if necessary see Gp to explain why I want to test regularly until I get lower reading etc.  Quick question my lunch has filled me up an I ok skipping dinner?  I always used to skip meals but not sure I should now


----------



## grovesy (Nov 21, 2016)

It is up to you. 
Even though you have them on repeat, be aware that some Doctors try to restrict amount.


----------



## Robin (Nov 21, 2016)

When do you take your Metformin? If it's evening, then I think it's better taken with food. Otherwise, there's no need to eat if you're not hungry, although some people find a small non-carby snack in the evening prevents the liver dumping extra glucose into the system overnight and raising morning Blood Glucose readings. (Only time and testing will tell if you fall into this category.)


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Make sure your hands are warm, use the side of finger not the pad, prick with Lancet, leave for a couple of secs then gently squeeze finger. You may also need to lengthen lancing device so enough of it goes into finger. You'll soon get the hang of things.


Stay away from the nail bed as well. Never use the same finger twice in a row, never use the thumb and you're not supposed to use your index finger either. My pricker is set at 2 (4 is the deepest) and always has been, unless it slips. Oh, and always make sure it's pressed straight against your finger and not at an angle. I think that about covers it.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

15.9 _is_ pretty high, what was the reading before you ate?


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> I'm in an open plan office and always test at my desk. My colleagues know I'm diabetic and are used to me testing now


I am very open about my D, when I was working in Missouri I just tested at my desk.... Nobody appeared to notice & if they did ask what I was doing then it would have become an opportunity to educate them.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> 15.9 _is_ pretty high, what was the reading before you ate?


14.7


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> Stay away from the nail bed as well. Never use the same finger twice in a row, never use the thumb and you're not supposed to use your index finger either. My pricker is set at 2 (4 is the deepest) and always has been, unless it slips. Oh, and always make sure it's pressed straight against your finger and not at an angle. I think that about covers it.



The nurse did my first one on my index finger!!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> 14.7


That's a good rise, if only the numbers were lower to start with. We're told we shouldn't rise more than 2.0 points after meals, so 14.2 to15.9 is well within that range. All we need to do is work out how to get the pre-meal levels down into single figures.

That's where the test, adjust and review process will help.


----------



## Radders (Nov 21, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Is soya milk okay?  I asked but she just said yes but I'm not sure she knew


As long as you get the unsweetened variety.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> That's a good rise, if only the numbers were lower to start with. We're told we shouldn't rise more than 2.0 points after meals, so 14.2 to15.9 is well within that range. All we need to do is work out how to get the pre-meal levels down into single figures.
> 
> That's where the test, adjust and review process will help.


 I will test more often and if necessary buy more testing strips as I realise I need to get my numbers down.

I've  been very strict with myself the last 3 days and I use an App Carbs and Cals to record my meals and I am now going to add my Blood sugar as a note.

So far last 3 days I know
Sat:106g carbs/996 cals/42g protein/49g Fat  (carbs from bread roll and crackers mainly)
Sun:56g carbs/876 cals/36 protein/55g fat  (carbs from 3 slices of bread)
Mon:40g carbs/752 cals /94g protein/27g fat (carbs from 1 slice of bread and gravy & carrots)

Tomorrow will be no bread day.  Meal plan 2 boiled eggs for brekkie, HM aubergine curry for lunch (no rice), chicken and broccoli for tea. 

I drink about 3 or 4 cups of tea with skimmed milk.  I'm going to try green and oolong tea to see if they help. 

Can I ask how long after exercising I should test.  I have been on the go quite a bit today but just general running around shop/garage etc.  I've just done 10 minutes on my stepper (God I hate it, so boring) but high resistance so worked up a puff.  Going to try a Pilates & Ti Chi class later this week to try to find something aside from walking I like doing.  I generally walk for 20 minutes each lunch time and longer walks on the weekend as we are National Trust members which forces us to get out and about not to waste it!!


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

Radders said:


> As long as you get the unsweetened variety.


We do, Aldi's 69p is the best tasting one.   Generally I only have it when my Vegan daughter is here but if it's a healthier switch then I'll go for it too.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 21, 2016)

It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow on your no bread day. Start your day by taking your waking/fasting BG, then test at least 1 and 2 hours after eating, same for lunch and dinner. if you exercise, take a reading before you start and when you finish. And finally, take a reading when you head to bed. Note down all the readings (time, level and any food taken). After a few days you should start to see how the things you eat and do affect your numbers and you can start to make adjustments, recording the results along the way. I used an Excel spreadsheet in the early days and noted absolutely everything from food and exercise to mood and weather. An point to note is that fat in a meal will likely slow the rise in post meal BGs so you may hit the peak later than you expect, this is one reason for the three tests after eating.

This is a *lot *of testing, but it's extremely valuable in the early days as you learn how your diabetes works and how to 'manage' it. It's the only way IMO to really get things under control, without testing you're left completely in the dark and a hostage to fortune.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm off to bed and just tested and it's 9.9.  I haven't eaten since 2.30pm, just had 3 cups of tea and some water.  I will test again in the morning and then throughout the day.

Thank you all for your help and support.  I'm glad I joined this forum.  I knew forums were the way to go after the support I received on the MacMillan site over the past year.

Night xx


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2016)

Bless you Grogg - hope your days of contact with 'the medical side' of MacMillan are behind you now (other than fund-raising and generally raising awareness which I'm sure lots more of us than are directly affected, also get involved in when we can)

Was your D found as a consequence of the 'other' thing?


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Finished radiotherapy last October.  Following rads I had tiredness and episodes of thirst which is expected.  It didn't go away and though I was told it would continue for 12 or months the disturbed sleep took me off to Gp to get checked.  Gp seemed to humour me until the result 2 days later.  Strangely a few women on forum also diagnosed during or after treatment though many linked to steroid use during chemo.  I didn't have chemo so no steroids


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

So this morning my waking result was 11.2 up on my bedtime 9.9.  From reading a rise can be normal though I know it's high.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

It is early days yet.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I know I'm feeling a bit calmer today though but stressed about testing in work!  I'm not very good at sharing and then the head titling sympathy lol


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

Another word of warning, stress does not help levels either.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Tested twice on work now.  Used bosses office.  Still in double figures but lower.  11. 2 waking them 13. 2 two hours after my boiled eggs.  12.2 four hours after breakfast and before lunch so happy they are lower than yesterday


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 22, 2016)

Good start Grogg. Slow and steady is good as your body can get used to the lower readings.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 22, 2016)

The red is going in the right direction.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

grovesy said:


> The red is going in the right direction.


It is indeed.  Tested 2 hours after lunch and lower than before at 11.2.  So now I know my Aubergine, Onion and Tomato curry doesn't affect my blood sugar


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 22, 2016)

Sounds lovely too. Could you put it in the recipe thread? I'd like to have a go at that


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Sounds lovely too. Could you put it in the recipe thread? I'd like to have a go at that


 I hope it's in the right place


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 22, 2016)

It is. I shall be giving that a go next weekThanks.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 22, 2016)

AlisonM said:


> It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow on your no bread day.


  So bread is clearly out.
Waking 11.2
13.2 two hours after b/fast (2 boiled eggs)
12.2 before lunch (4 hours after breakfast)
11.5 two hours after lunch
Missed checking before dinner which we were late having (7.30pm)
13.1 two hours after dinner (chicken breast with broccoli & carrots)
10.8 an hour later as I'm on way to bed.

I had 20 minute walk before lunch and 2 x 10 minutes on my stepper this evening.

Thank you all for your advice as while I've found the testing today a bit stressful it's been so informative and now I know bread (even wholemeal) is not my friend and a walk before lunch is helpful along with my stepper this evening.  Walking daily is normal but stepper is new addition.

So I'm going to continue on my very low carb menu - only 18g today according to my app!


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 22, 2016)

Great progress Grogg.....

The thing to work on is gradually reducing those numbers (while learning what you can & cannot eat).... Don't beat yourself up if you make a mistake, it happens, we just add it to our list of no-no's.


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 23, 2016)

I thought that might happen @Grogg1, it's a regular reaction to what are called complex carbohydrates. That is, bread, pasta, rice and potatoes, plus some root veg and some cereals. You've only been on Metfartin (our fond nickname for Metformin) for around a week, you should find that your BGs will start to fall soon. Keep eating and testing, as you're discovering, you'll learn a lot in the process.


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 23, 2016)

You're doing really well Grogg. As Martin says, don't worry if something sends your readings higher than you would like. That's what the testing is for, and once the Metformin kicks in and you know what foods to avoid, those figures will start to fall even more. Well done on a great start.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I am very open about my D, when I was working in Missouri I just tested at my desk.... Nobody appeared to notice & if they did ask what I was doing then it would have become an opportunity to educate them.


I'm very open too. When I finger prick in class, right in front of my little pupils, half the time they don't even notice.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 23, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I am very open about my D, when I was working in Missouri I just tested at my desk.... Nobody appeared to notice & if they did ask what I was doing then it would have become an opportunity to educate them.


I'm very open too. When I finger prick in class, right in front of my little pupils, half the time they don't even notice.  

Welcome to the forum, Grogg1.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Today I only tested on waking and now just before bed.  10.4 and 9.4 respectively.    Due to go onto 500mg with evening meal this Friday so total 1000mg daily. Should I expect to see a bigger drop then or should I preserve with diet and one tablet a day?   I believe the sugar in me is from being so high fir a long time (hbalc a week ago 117/12.9%) as I've had very little sugar since Friday- literally only that what has been in vegetables and meat I've eaten no sweets, cake or biscuits at all and just one pear


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 23, 2016)

Stick with the diet if you can, and take the tablets.  I was put on 2 metformin 500 straight away and my HbA1c was 64.


----------



## Bloden (Nov 24, 2016)

Bloden said:


> I'm very open too. When I finger prick in class, right in front of my little pupils, half the time they don't even notice.
> 
> Welcome to the forum, Grogg1.


Twice?!! How did that happen?


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 24, 2016)

Any thoughts on Aloe Vera juice.  I found 3 bottles in the fridge of it (large Holland & Barrat) as my daughter likes but she's away.  A quick google says it can reduce BS by upto 50%


----------



## grovesy (Nov 24, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Any thoughts on Aloe Vera juice.  I found 3 bottles in the fridge of it (large Holland & Barrat) as my daughter likes but she's away.  A quick google says it can reduce BS by upto 50%[/QUOTE
> Alot of claims on sites for various products being able to reduce blood sugar are on sites, that are trying to sell you their products . The claims on most of these sites do not live up to scrutiny with medical evidence.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 26, 2016)

So happy because today for the first time since diagnosed and given monitor on Monday my monitor was under 8 at 7.8   I know it's probably down to taking a 2nd Metforim tablet with dinner but still


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Nov 27, 2016)

That's great Grogg1. You're doing really well, well done!


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 27, 2016)

Can I ask for some advice.  I last ate at 8pm last night and then only very light meal and my reading was good (for me) at 11pm.  I slept so much last night and only got up 15 minutes ago and my reading was slightly higher than going to bed even though I haven't eaten for 15 hours.  It was 8.3 so up on last nights 7.8.  Why would this be?


----------



## Ditto (Nov 27, 2016)

I miss bread and porridge but saylavee. Glad you're doing well.

It's always up in the mornings, Dawn Phenomenon. I Googled.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Ditto said:


> I miss bread and porridge but saylavee. Glad you're doing well.
> 
> It's always up in the mornings, Dawn Phenomenon. I Googled.


It has also been discussed here many times too.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 27, 2016)

So am I reading right that if I preserve with my low carb diet that my blood sugars will normalise and the DP will reduce and it's actually a good thing that my liver is dumping the excess sugar?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

I have found and many others have that the waking levels either the last to come down or remain at the higher limit of range.


----------



## Grogg1 (Nov 27, 2016)

grovesy said:


> I have found and many others have that the waking levels either the last to come down or remain at the higher limit of range.


Do you have a snack or drink before bed.  I read that a piece of cheese or glass of wine can help?


----------



## grovesy (Nov 27, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Do you have a snack or drink before bed.  I read that a piece of cheese or glass of wine can help?


I rarely drink, and if I am not hungry, I prefer not eat at bedtime. My level is within the upper limits.


----------



## Radders (Nov 27, 2016)

Grogg1 said:


> Can I ask for some advice.  I last ate at 8pm last night and then only very light meal and my reading was good (for me) at 11pm.  I slept so much last night and only got up 15 minutes ago and my reading was slightly higher than going to bed even though I haven't eaten for 15 hours.  It was 8.3 so up on last nights 7.8.  Why would this be?


0.5 increase could be meter error: to me that looks like a very stable blood sugar level!


----------

